# brining containers



## ryf (Sep 25, 2008)

what do you guys use to bulk brine/marinade things in? I use oven bags in big pots, etc. but I'm looking for another option, maybe a solid container, Ziplock bags are a pain to work with some pieces, and I'd really like to find a more convenient solution. thnx


----------



## mrwizardgi (Sep 25, 2008)

I got some old frosting containers from Hy-Vee that I use.  I asked if they had any they could spare and gave me 2 with lids.  They're not quite 5 gallons, but I've done a few chickens all at once and I've done about a 12 lb turkey.  They work out really well and they were the right price!

Good luck!

J-


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

Got a 10 Qt plastic bucket that's used for one chicken, a few fish pieces, etc that states in      *BIG BOLD LETTERS...FOR BRINING ONLY* .  Wife used the first one to mop the floor with (bleach, cleaner, or something like that).   For larger pieces of meat, I have an empty (cleaned out of course) 40 lb container of kitty litter.  Big enough for a 15 lb turkey.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a 5 gallon bucket that is marked FOOD SAFE ONLY! KEEP CLEAN!
Works for me.

Dave


----------



## slickrat (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's another option if your willing to pay a little:

http://beprepared.com/product.asp_Q_...ucket+with+Lid


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2008)

I use a 5 gal bucket that had pickles in it originally. I have a friend that owns a restaurant and he gave me several of them. Most delis should have them and many times will give or sell them to you once empty.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 25, 2008)

tupperware..........i use that to dry brine my bacon


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

$8.50 for a big bucket....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   If you have cats, get the 
40 lb containers OR go to Homy D and buy a 5 gal bucket or $5.


----------



## pitrow (Sep 25, 2008)

Those aren't food grade...


----------



## blacklab (Sep 25, 2008)

Home depot 5 gal bucket w/ lid. No it's not food grade. Had it several years and aint killed the family or myself yet. But I'll keep trying though


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 25, 2008)

So what.   Go and buy a $50 "food grade" brinning container.  Do what works for you ( still typing so I guess it works for me and I didn't die)..... A sterile 40 lb cat litter container works perfect for large brines, and a 10 qt bucket works perferct for small brines.  

If you don't like the idea, don't use it.  But I would bet a vast majority of folks here do the same as I.


----------



## richtee (Sep 25, 2008)

Drop the Kitty Litter one Dawg. Get a food grade bucket.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 26, 2008)

*MEEEEOOOWWW*


----------



## richtee (Sep 26, 2008)

OK  well, it prolly matters little for short brines..but don't do Kraut or a long cure in it at least. OK?


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well, years ago, I bought me a 5 gallon bucket at fleet farm, brung it home, scrubbed good with soap an water, then a good shot a chlorine water, nice screw on lid.  Still livin an no side affects, afects, arfects, defects er nothin wrong wit me!

Really, just don't get one that had motor oil in it er sumtin!  Now on the same note, as others have said, most fast food joints er any resteraunt fer that matter will most likely give yall a bucket that they got sumtin er another type a food in.  Most times, they just tosses em out.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Sep 26, 2008)

Nope..... I only use the buckets (both) for over nighters.  The original ? I think was " What da ya use to brine"  Well, the Dawg uses a "STERILE" 
40 LB plastic (about 5-6 gal) for turkeys and several yardbirds.  Uses the 10 qt bucket for "little" smokes.

Think I stated that earlier.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  GRRRRR


----------



## garyt (Sep 26, 2008)

*Brining tip* 
      If you need a container to brine a couple of chickens or a turkey or what ever you are doing, the next time you are at the grocery store go to the bakery department and ask them for a pail. They get frosting in five gallon pails and they are food grade and free for the asking, most of the time. Been getting them for years for wine making and brining meat
        __________________
New Braunfels Offset
Gas Smoke Hollow #5
20+ Year old Mister Meat Upright


----------



## bbqfoodie (Sep 26, 2008)

Up here in Canada we have 15 litre water bottles for water coolers...the ones we buy are disposable - it's like a giant water bottle.  

I cut the top part of it off and use the bottom part for brining.  I can reuse them a couple of times or throw them away because I get them at work for FREE.... yee haw!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Link to a picture...

http://www.fernbrooksprings.com/


----------



## zapper (Sep 26, 2008)

12 quart Sterillite storage box. Short and rectangular, fits nice in the fridge too. I use it for turkey legs and pastrami, the size and shape suit my needs. I have used 5 gallon buckets too but the are not sized right for the shelf spacing in any of my fridges. I suppose if you where worried, you could use a bucket and line it with a plastic bag


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 26, 2008)

I personally use the 5 or 7 gal food grade plastic buckets with lids. I can get 3 ten lb. turkeys in the 7s pretty nicely. However, I have previously seen posted on the forum the suggestion to use a 5 gal. insulated water container. That sounds like a great option, particularly if temp control is an issue. Rubbermaid also makes a 7 and 10 gal. version of these too.


----------



## flipper (Sep 26, 2008)

I went a similar route.  Go to your local deli and ask them for an empty pickle pail.  They'll usually give 'em up for free.


----------



## kevin n (Feb 5, 2012)

The deli is a great idea I work at a dairy Milk products I have worked at 4 one in Alaska,Colorado,Arizona, and now live in Alabama anyway

at each dairy we maid Juice, punch, Ect the base comes in 5gallon buckets. Most places throw them away because at the one i work at now

we go through 50 to 60 a week i at this time have 65 clean buckets with lids on my back deck.

If any one here is in Alabama let me know i get enought to share!!!!


----------



## custom99 (Feb 5, 2012)

My family owns an ice cream parlour. I use one of the plastic tubs they put the ice cream in after making it. It holds about 4 gallons of brine. I have it marked " Brine only" so that it does not get used for anything else.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 5, 2012)

Just discovered that Lowes has 5 gallon food grade buckes with lids for like 6 bucks.  In the paint or water cooler section


----------

